# أقــــــــوال... شبابيـــــــــة...عصريــــــــــــة...إيمانيــــــ ــة...



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2010)

*أقــــــــ**وال..*. شبابيـــــــــة...عصريــــــــــــة...إيمانيــــــــة...

:download:

*لو مقدرتش تقود نفسك عمرك ما هتقدر تقود التانيين...
*
:download:

*انت اللي هتقرر
متعيش حياة مش عايز تعيشها... دا قرارك..
*
:download:

*كدا كدا انت مراية... يا ترى بتعكس أيه؟؟

*:download:

*لو طلبت من ربنا يرسملك طريق حياتك متمسكش إيده... حتى لو  حسيت إن الطريق مش مريح

:download:
*
*فينك من الدنيا؟
ماشي مع التيار وبتتوافق مع الظروف، وللا انت شايف هدف قدامك وعندك إيمان إن الظروف هتتغير؟
*
:download:

*إبليس مينفعش ياخد لفة لأنه يا يبقى السواق يا لأ!!

:download:
*
*مش بنعرف قيمة الشيء إلا بعد ما يضيع من إيدينا!!!! للأسف واقع.

:download:

**ربنا لما بيمنح تبقى نعمة ولما بيمنع تبقى رحمة.

*:download:

*كن انت صياد الناس وربنا هو اللي هينظفهم

:download:
*
*الضعف إنك متعرفش تقول لأ..

:download:
*
*الحزن هو اللي بيخليك إنسان.


:smi411:
جمعتهم من موقع>>>>  للافادة
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 مارس 2010)

*لو طلبت من ربنا يرسملك طريق حياتك متمسكش إيده... حتى لو  حسيت إن الطريق مش مريح


هــــــــــايل بجد 
الف شكر يا باشـــــــــــا
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا للموضوضوع الرائع جدا*


----------



## Mason (11 مارس 2010)

_شكراااااااااااا على الاقوال_
_فيهم راااااااااااااااحة كبيرة_
_للى يتعمق فيهم_
_ربنا يبارك_
_خدمتك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *لو طلبت من ربنا يرسملك طريق حياتك متمسكش إيده... حتى لو  حسيت إن الطريق مش مريح
> 
> 
> هــــــــــايل بجد
> ...


شكرآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا للموضوضوع الرائع جدا*


شكرآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _شكراااااااااااا على الاقوال_
> _فيهم راااااااااااااااحة كبيرة_
> _للى يتعمق فيهم_
> _ربنا يبارك_
> _خدمتك_​


شكرآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## mena601 (12 مارس 2010)

بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

mena601 قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك



شكرآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## Twin (12 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​


abotarbo قال:


> *الحزن هو اللي بيخليك إنسان.*​​




*حلو اوي بجد*
*ربنا يباركك* 

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*​
> 
> 
> *حلو اوي بجد*
> ...


طبعا جت على هواك دى


----------



## Twin (12 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​


Apsoti قال:


> طبعا جت على هواك دى


* اه جت على هوايا ........... وإنسان والا لا  :t30: *​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*​
> 
> * اه جت على هوايا ........... وإنسان والا لا  :t30: *​
> *وليكون بركة
> ...


انسان وانا اقدر اتكلم


----------



## Twin (12 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> انسان وانا اقدر اتكلم


:big35:


----------



## zama (12 مارس 2010)

كلمات جميلة أوووووووى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## elamer1000 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*​
> 
> 
> *حلو اوي بجد*
> ...


شكرآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
الرب يفرح قلوبكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> طبعا جت على هواك دى


شكرآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم 
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> كلمات جميلة أوووووووى ..
> 
> أشكرك ..


الشكر لحضرتك
 لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> شكرا يا غالى


شكرآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (12 مارس 2010)

*لو طلبت من ربنا يرسملك طريق حياتك متمسكش إيده... حتى لو  حسيت إن الطريق مش مريح

حلوة اوى ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2010)

*حلوة ها المقولات
شكرا اخى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *لو طلبت من ربنا يرسملك طريق حياتك متمسكش إيده... حتى لو  حسيت إن الطريق مش مريح
> 
> حلوة اوى ربنا يبارك حياتك
> *



أشكــــــــــــــركم للمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكـــــــــــــــم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *حلوة ها المقولات
> شكرا اخى
> *​



أشكــــــــــــــركم للمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكـــــــــــــــم


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2010)

اقوال جميله جدااااااااااا

شكرااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اقوال جميله جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااا ليك
> 
> ...


أشكــــــــــــــركم للمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكـــــــــــــــم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2011)

> *لو طلبت من ربنا يرسملك طريق حياتك متمسكش إيده... حتى لو  حسيت إن الطريق مش مريح*



آميـــــــــــن


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

اقوال جميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اقوال جميلة الرب يباركك


أشكــــــــــــــركم للمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكـــــــــــــــم


----------

